# Omega Seamaster 1975



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

I bought this from a shop about 1 year ago(finewatchco). They said it was a 1975 year of producion. Wanted to know how to double check this. Also from the pictures you'll notice that the crown doesn't have the Omega stamp. Is this normal? I've found similar ones online, but not this version. I would like to get hold of the original 22mm strap. Finally if I replace the crown and get the original strap - what would this sell for.

Thanks


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

We don't do valuations here at RLT, but if you check the sale section, a none-Seamaster chronostop has just sold for a pretty good price.

Other than that, check e.bay for the current selling trends.

The original mesh bracelet will set you back a few quid, but its well worth it IMO!

And as far as accurately dating the piece, you'll need to access the serial number.

If this is a screw-back (it will be) you'll need a special tool. They are cheap to pick up, or alternatively take it to a watchmaker and ask him to jot down the serial.

Check the first thread in the 'vintage watch' section, it'll tell you how to date an Omega watch quite accurately from the serial number.

Kev


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

So it's a mesh strap. I wasn't sure if it was that one or the 70s flightmaster style bracelet.

Cheers


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

A replacement Omega crown shouldn't be particularly expensive. I'm not sure if Omega still make an exact replacement, if they don't, the one they recommend will still look good. I don't know what a watchmaker will charge to replace the crown, but it shouldn't be outrageous.

Later,

William


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

watchmenow said:


> So it's a mesh strap. I wasn't sure if it was that one or the 70s flightmaster style bracelet.
> 
> Cheers


Standard Chronostop had a mesh bracelet as far as I'm aware, and I'd assume the Seamaster version would be the same.

Like I say, have a look at the one sold yesterday in the sale section, very good condition - pretty much original as far as I can tell.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

A mesh looks nice but they are around Â£160 secondhand - occasionally seen on this forum. However, originally the watch would have been supplied on either a leather strap or an Omega 1170 bracelet with 625 end pieces. I've been looking for a mesh for mine for some time and keep missing them - they are snapped up immediately. Anyway the Seamaster Chronostop can look just as good on leather - here's mine on a Di-Modell 22mm strap










BFN


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Adding to the above - the Chronostop came in two flavours - the Seamaster and the Geneve. The Seamaster version was the larger of the two at 41mm and is the more collectable. They were made for only about 5 years 1966 to ~1970 and were introduced to mark Omega being awarded 'official timekepper' status at the 1968 Mexico Olympics. I have seen versions of the Seamaster Chronostop on internet dealer's websites for up to Â£1200 - a certain expensive London dealer has a Geneve one at the moment for Â£2650 (yes that's right - but it has been there for ages and hasn't sold).

I like them - they are very unusual and in my view, a keeper

Cheers


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

When ever I search for a Omega Seamaster chronostop I get the picture that is in aromas post. If you notice mine doen't have the white trim inside the number - its black and white. Can't find any review or info on this one, if anyone can I'd really appreciate it.


----------

